# Jim Cosson



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone provide contact info for Jim. I had it and opps it is gone. I need phone # and mailing address.
Thanks


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I went by his house at the beginning of the year and bought one titanium gig and one stainless. They are both amazing but if you pole your boat or stick a lot of fish on the rocks the titanium gig is worth every penny. Very very light and haven't had to sharpen it yet.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My TI and SS are 2 years old and just like the day I got them.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks men,

I have one of his stainless and love it. Flounderslayerman has the titanium and it is indestructable. Bill/Giggability wanted info, he's wearing some giggs out. He would be a great test for their durability with the numbers he puts in the boat.

I might have to try the titanium myself.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Thanks men,
> 
> I have one of his stainless and love it. Flounderslayerman has the titanium and it is indestructable. Bill/Giggability wanted info, he's wearing some giggs out. He would be a great test for their durability with the numbers he puts in the boat.
> 
> I might have to try the titanium myself.




I have a 5 prong and a 3 pront titanium. They dont bend when gigging sheepshead. Would get these over the SS, even though IMO the titaniums are too lighweight. I like a little more bottom end weight. Its nothing a little lead wrap wouldnt cure though. I really like mine and the tips done get blunted when giggin flatties over rocks.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I just received two more stainless gigs from Jim.

Best gig made. A bargain at even twice the price.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got a titanium 4 prong made from 5/16 round stock. One word for it. Indestructible. Best gig I've ever used.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> I've got a titanium 4 prong made from 5/16 round stock. One word for it. Indestructible. Best gig I've ever used.


Hey don't talk-em up too much, anything can be destroyed by some  but the Titanium grade 5 is the toughest material I have found yet to use, I also offer them in Surgical SS which is kind of in between the Titanium and standard 304 or 316 SS which most are made from. The Surgical Stainless may be your choice if you want more weight? Check out your Stainless gig, if a magnet won't stick to it, its probably 304 or 316 if a magnet will stick to it lightly its probably better material such as the surgical SS, except Titanium which is not magnetic. If anyone has one of the Surgical SS gigs I would like some feed back on them , they will have SS stamped just to the right of the trade mark CG. And sorry guys that I haven't been on the forum lately, been real busy and if anyone needs a gig please place the orders on my e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jim, the abuse I've put that thing thru this year is insane and it's still like new.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I have Jims ss and the titanium. Awesome.
I usually give the titanium to kids, cause they tend to stab more rocks, stumps, pier pilings, and concrete boat launches. The titanium is the way to go. My setups spend a LOT of time on the water, more than the average gig handle.
The cane poles are just as indestructible. I can bend them waaay over, to the point I think they are gonna break. They snap back to normal in a minute or two.
Boutwell pole, and Jims titanium gig heads are awesome. Nothing better.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Capt, I have to dis agree with ya on the poles. My TI head is on an aluminum pole from BPS and the SS head is on a Boutwell pole. I love the ultra light weight aluminum pole. And I have stopped my rig dead in the water to many times to count with it, al though it is starting to bow some. But its 4 years old.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Driftfisher: That's what makes the world go round, we all like what we like. All good. Ford versus Chevy kinda thing: we all know what works best for each of us! 

For me: 20 ft charter boat + me (175#) + 4 big fellas from Texas (4x225=900#) plus a yeti full of their beer (50#) equals a buttload of weight!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Night Shift said:


> Driftfisher: That's what makes the world go round, we all like what we like. All good. Ford versus Chevy kinda thing: we all know what works best for each of us!
> 
> For me: 20 ft charter boat + me (175#) + 4 big fellas from Texas (4x225=900#) plus a yeti full of their beer (50#) equals a buttload of weight!


A buttload of weight, lol.... Nightshift, you guys doing any gigging over pcola way these days?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Yess sir. Alabama and Florida. I try to follow the fish, as best I can


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

overkill said:


> I just received two more stainless gigs from Jim.
> 
> Best gig made. A bargain at even twice the price.


John where ya been hiding lol good to see your still gigging :notworthy:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Only one trip all year. Daughter was home for a few days from Auburn and did a three hour trip. Great trip with lots of fish. It was good to get on the water again.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

John/anyone know what ever happened to Phu???


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

He went with us. He also took my boat boat to Pensacola and did a few trips with it.

We are planning an offshore trip next week if everything works out. He is doing great, wife and kids are fine, buying a house....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Night Shift said:


> Driftfisher: That's what makes the world go round, we all like what we like. All good. Ford versus Chevy kinda thing: we all know what works best for each of us!
> 
> For me: 20 ft charter boat + me (175#) + 4 big fellas from Texas (4x225=900#) plus a yeti full of their beer (50#) equals a buttload of weight!



I know all about "extra" weight, me and my buddy top 500# together and I have a Honda EU3000ISA now, thats 150# and all of this is crammed in a 14' boat. Oh don't forget the big old Minn Kota and 4 deep cycle battery's. My poor ol' boat orta sink when I launch, but it floats all night. My buddy loves the bamboo pole, he likes the weight of the SS head and bamboo pole.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

overkill said:


> He went with us. He also took my boat boat to Pensacola and did a few trips with it.
> 
> We are planning an offshore trip next week if everything works out. He is doing great, wife and kids are fine, buying a house....


I thought I saw your boat going over the three mile bridge about a month ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2014)

I want to buy a 5 prong gig head in titanium or ss. Want to instal on 12 foot wooden closet rod. Will use for sheep head around docks. How much will it be ? And how do we proceed. Thanks and God Bless, Darrell Cummings


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Jim will be around shortly. Probably hasn't been on the forum to see this. If he doesn't respond soon let me know and I'll put you in contact with him.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Jim will be around shortly. Probably hasn't been on the forum to see this. If he doesn't respond soon let me know and I'll put you in contact with him.


Thanks Hunter, 
I already e-mailed him, if anyone needs my e-mail address, [email protected] or find me on FB.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Thanks Hunter,
> I already e-mailed him, if anyone needs my e-mail address, [email protected] or find me on FB.


No problem, I help out when I can.:thumbsup:


----------



## guygators (May 28, 2015)

Can you share where Jim lives and how I can get a couple of his gigs?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

seethe email a few posts back for cosson gigs.


----------

